# Should retention tecniques be taught first?



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

*Should retention techniques be taught first?*

Should we as a 'concealed carry' community put more emphasis on firearm retention over firearm choice/concealment/accuracy?

The LAST thing I want to do is bring a gun to the fight, FOR THE OTHER GUY. In particular I can imagine a smaller woman running into problems.

Perhaps the first few hours of any required concealed carry should be retention/hand-to-hand training.

I could also make an argument that, unless you've got the physical ability to contest for control of your own gun, you shouldn't get the permit....(not really - I'm a 2nd Amendment kind of guy)

What do you think?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Trust me... If U do not practice any hand to hand technique repeatedly, and over time. It is a waste of teaching.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

If he(the BG) is close enough to you that you cant present the weapon AND squeeze at least one shot of BEFORE he gets his hands on you retention is TOTALLY IRRELEVANT. He has probably already clubbed you unconcious/or otherwise dis-abled the fight in you.


----------



## Guzz (Dec 23, 2006)

That is an interesting question KP. I see where you are coming from. In my experience and the stories I have heard or read about, this is caused most times by hesitation by the gun bearing victim.

I believe if you practice regularly with your CCW and build Muscle & Reflex memory it does a great deal to prevent hesitation.

There are several Books & Videos that teach "Close to the body" techniques, so that might be a way to go. I think people that carry concealed should read some form of book or watch a video regarding it.

It amazes me that people will spend money on Ammo to practice, but don't spend money on ways to improve the overall gun experience....Books. Videos. Good Quality Conceal Holsters, etc.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

There are a lot of things that should be covered that aren't. I, for one, think concealed carry holsters should be addressed. I've noticed as a sales person that the general person doesn't realize how difficult it is going to be to get to a gun strapped to your ankle and covered by your jeans in an attack. And the general person also gives very little consideration to retention in a holster thinking less retention (or no retention) makes it easier to access the gun and don't realize it just makes it easier to lose the gun. So there are a lot of things that should be covered.

Also, keep in mind that most states don't care about how you get to your gun or how you retain your gun. They just want it beat into your head that you have less rights than the criminal does.


----------

